# Can you get true manual mode in Sony DSC-H50?



## El Fotografo (Nov 26, 2009)

My H50 will usually do whatever I tell it to do in manual mode but when I take night shots I can't get the full range of ISO or shutter speeds. When it's dark I can only go up to ISO 400 and down to Shutter Speed "4". Any Ideas? I tried googling, but nothing. And it hasn't come up in any of the reviews I've looked at either.


----------



## El Fotografo (Nov 26, 2009)

Hah I figured it out! My camera was in 3-shot burst mode, that's why it wouldn't do what I wanted, oh well hopefully this will help someone else.


----------



## El Fotografo (Nov 26, 2009)

made me miss a beautiful shot  oh well, now I know


----------



## KmH (Nov 26, 2009)

Jeez, NORML has been around since 1970, 39 years now. 

I helped Keith Stroup, the founder, organize the first petition drive in California.

Back in the day.


----------

